# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Постоянная перезагрузка компьютера

## Supercusp

Добрый день. Уважаемые форумчане, у меня такой вопрос. Есть 2 компьютера и оба по неизвестной мне причине при старте постоянно перезагружаются (в лучшем случае доходит до загрузки биоса или заставки windows). Раньше все было нормально. Никакого нового оборудования (по крайней мере в один) в последнее время, до возникновения этой проблемы, не добавлялось. С чем это может быть связано? Оба компа полностью разбирал и чистил. Блоки питания тоже разбирал и чистил. Запускал, снимая разные комплектующие в разной последовательности, термопасту на процессоре менял - результат один и тот же - постоянный перезапуск (компьютер как бы "газует", т.е. кулер на процессоре то ускоряется, то замедляется, а потом перезапуск). Все вентиляторы также работают (просто на некоторых форумах читал, что это может быть из-за перегрева). Надеюсь, более или менее внятно объяснил суть проблемы. Подскажите, что еще можно сделать? В какую сторону "копать"? Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

Видел такое однажды. Решилось заменой батарейки на материнской плате. Просто очень странно наблюдать такое на двух компах сразу... :Shocked: 
Или измерьте, если есть возможность. Напряжение на таблетке должно быть от 3 до 3,3 Вольт.

----------

